# L'utilità del forum...



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

Si discuteva, di là nel forum, sull'utilità di riportare le proprie storie a un gruppo di sconosciuti, che, per le modalità stesse del mezzo usato, possono fraintenderci o non capirci, considerando anche il fatto che noi stessi possiamo avere difficoltà a spiegarci, anche perché, se arriviamo in un posto come questo, forse siamo un tantino confusi... 

Allora, mentre postavo l'ultimo commento alle 12:47, pensavo: il forum mi è proprio utile perché distrae la cattiva ragazza così io esco all'ultimo nanosecondo ed evito di incontrare Bagnino... 

...che comunque oggi non c'era...

Un dubbio sta nascendo in me: dovrò chiarirmi anche con lui, oppure far decadere il tutto lentamente con la mia non-presenza e indifferenza?
Dubbio che in questo momento delicato non posso sviscerare con Marito... 


nonna anzitempo vs cattiva ragazza = 1 - 1


----------



## Leda (16 Settembre 2013)

Non penso che i chiarimenti tra te e Bagnino siano necessari nè che siano opportuni. Finirebbero con il rinfocolare una certa suggestione di 'intimità' che credo sia l'ultima cosa che ci vorrebbe a questo punto della vicenda e con Marito così provato.
Siete adulti, sia tu sia Aquaman avete capito che vi siete fatti un gran filmone mentale - complici il caldo estivo e insoddisfazioni latenti-, avete proiettato quanto basta l'una sull'altro e viceversa, avete preso coscienza che di questo si è trattato e avete deciso entrambi di lasciar perdere. Le spiegazioni servono quando non si capisce: qui è tutto chiarissimo.
Basta, lascia che tutto si spenga da sè. Succederà.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Settembre 2013)

Sono d'accordo con Leda. 
Devi chiarire se tra voi c'è stato qualcosa, ma tu ora che hai chiarito col marito, l'altro deve esser niente per te. Se chiarisci anche lui avrà la soddisfazione di essere stato un qualcosa per te. Ora invece deve essere uno che hai conosciuto più da vicino, ma nulla di più. L'indifferenza ora è di dovere. Lo devi a tuo marito. Si chiarisce con le persone importanti, in questo caso con tuo marito hai chiarito.


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

So che avete perfettamente ragione...

C'è la cattiva ragazza, però, che è un po' risentita per quel "sorriso" del _beep_. 

E non è sempre facile distrarla e metterla a tacere...:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (16 Settembre 2013)

lolapal;bt9150 ha detto:
			
		

> C'è la cattiva ragazza, però, che è un po' risentita per quel "sorriso" del _beep_.


E cosa pensi che ti direbbe in proposito?


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9151 ha detto:
			
		

> E cosa pensi che ti direbbe in proposito?


Veramente non ne ho idea... è che ho avuto l'impressione di vedere del risentimento nel suo atteggiamento e, sinceramente, non saprei proprio spiegarmi una cosa del genere, non so cosa potrei avergli fatto, visto come sono andate le cose...

Ma mi rendo conto che sarebbe inutile e che mi distrae dalle cose importanti.


----------



## Leda (17 Settembre 2013)

lolapal;bt9152 ha detto:
			
		

> Veramente non ne ho idea... è che ho avuto l'impressione di vedere del risentimento nel suo atteggiamento e, sinceramente, non saprei proprio spiegarmi una cosa del genere, non so cosa potrei avergli fatto, visto come sono andate le cose...
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto che sarebbe inutile e che mi distrae dalle cose importanti.


Mah, risentimento... Forse è un po' piccato. Gli hai tolto il giocattolino emozionante che gli piaceva tanto, Lola. Ripeto, a me non pare che ci sia molto da capire...


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9154 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah, risentimento... Forse è un po' piccato. Gli hai tolto il giocattolino emozionante che gli piaceva tanto, Lola. Ripeto, a me non pare che ci sia molto da capire...


Hai ragione, Leda, non c'è molto da capire... è la cosa del "giocattolino" che, forse, mi dà fastidio...


----------

